# OAK HILL WV-mom/pup abandoned in rural area



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

A pb GSD and her pup were dropped in a rural area about a month ago and the people living out there have been feeding them. The lady who contacted me about them is trying to keep from taking them to the shelter, but she's afraid mom will go back into heat.

She's a sweet dog, smallish (50 LBS) and underweight. Very social, nice temperment and laid back. SHe enjoys playing retrieve with a stick. Will chase cats (intentions unknown) and unknown if she's used to small children. Gets along well with the dogs in the area, shows NO resource guarding around food bowl. Probably around 4 yo. 

The pup looks _very_ GSD.Black with white on paws, chest and tip of tail... the 'ususal' places gsds generally get white if they get it.. but I'm guessing he's probably mixed?? .She's around 6mos, about 30 pounds. It is a female.

Both these dogs are very friendly and super super sweet. I gave both parvo/combo vaccinations yesterday. Please pm me or email me at
[email protected] if anyone is interested and can help provide a home for these two sweet dogs. They are very much in danger of being run over, esp the pup as they wander on the road... Pup is getting more confident and wanders around by itself at times.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, look at those two cuties! But a nail biter thinking of them straying into traffic.....especially at night. :help::help:
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I keep going back and forth...I'd love to take in the puppy but couldn't chance it if it wasn't cat and other dog friendly...Plus I'm all the way in CT and wouldn't have anyway to get the puppy. Just to confirm the puppy is a female?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

yes, pup is a girl. I did email you . . . Yup, my concerns are with them running the road, esp pup. It's a rural area but has still traffic and puppies have no sence!

Waiting to hear on possible placement for both locally (in separate homes) but nothing definate at this time. 

Pup is all puppy.... silly and cute.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can I pass this on to a friend in WV who does rescue??


----------



## maddiesdad (May 30, 2011)

FORRUGER said:


> yes, pup is a girl. I did email you . . . Yup, my concerns are with them running the road, esp pup. It's a rural area but has still traffic and puppies have no sence!
> 
> Waiting to hear on possible placement for both locally (in separate homes) but nothing definate at this time.
> 
> Pup is all puppy.... silly and cute.


I am from Beckley WV, about 12 miles from Oak Hill. I may be interested in adopting the pup if she becomes available. My female GSD, Maddie is terminally ill, with weeks(??) to live.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh maddiesdad, i am so sorry to hear about your girl. good luck in helping a shepherd in need, it surely honors the one you have that you want to help another.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Maddiesdad I am so sorry to hear about your girl. I hope things work out that you can adopt this pup and bring some joy to both of you. Please keep us posted.

Oh and welcome!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the email please let me/us know who she ends up with still interested in someone local doesnt snatch her up/


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Any update on these two dogs? I know a few of us were waiting to see if they were still avail or if they went to good homes? Still interested in the puppy if she still hasn't found a home.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't get these two out of my mind - so close to traffic, and a curious pup 

Also anxious for any update on their status...
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WhT! GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I got a facebook reply from the OP as of the other day both mom and puppy are still avail. They are still roaming the street where the OP lives. I am trying to talk w my fiance about taking in the puppy but we are all the way in CT and are nervous about if the puppy doesn't get along with our current 2 dogs and cat. It is a long way to find a transport and pay shipping fees if she doesn't work out.

Are there any local people still interested in either mom or pup?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Gilly1331 said:


> I got a facebook reply from the OP as of the other day both mom and puppy are still avail. They are still roaming the street where the OP lives. I am trying to talk w my fiance about taking in the puppy but we are all the way in CT and are nervous about if the puppy doesn't get along with our current 2 dogs and cat. It is a long way to find a transport and pay shipping fees if she doesn't work out.
> 
> Are there any local people still interested in either mom or pup?


These guys are in what sounds like a pretty rural area, their chance of adoption is probably slim to none. I thought Maddiesdad was considering the pup - but he is dealing with a terminally ill dog so has his hands full I'm sure. Rescue would seem the only option for these two........

Much as you want to help, Gilly (and thank you!) I think it it is probably not a great idea if you have any doubt at all that the puppy might not fit in. Puppies that young usually get along with everyone - but your other dogs (or cat) might take exception. All could go swimmingly of course - but long distance adoptions are always harder, not just because of the logistics, but because there is no way to do introductions ahead of time upon which you can base your decision.
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Unfortunately mom and pup have been missing for the past week and we have no idea what happened to them... not a good scenerio. There was(is) a local pet welfare group willing to get them spayed and upt on vaccines and HW tested to help their chances of getting in a rescue and off the 'streets' but they're gone now. Local placement is really difficult and placing a pb unspayed GSD with just anyone willing to take her isn't an ideal situation. I'm going to check with that county shelter to see if someone took them there. The shelter petfinder site seems to down. But thanks to those of you who were wanting to help these two hobos.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh no -  someone must have taken them, I can't believe they would have left a place where there was food. Now I really won't be able to sleep.....

Prayers for you guys, wherever you are.....
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh no. I really hope they are alright!! How very worrisome.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

UPDATE on mom GSD and her 'kid'... It sort of looks like both have ended up in the Raleigh County Humane Society Shelter her in Beckley WV. Yes, it's a kill shelter (gasing) and extremely full. I didn't see mom's picture on their petfinder site (the pup is on it) but did recieve a notice on her from a local animal welfare group who posted her picture on facebook. .

Guessing someone in the area of the home they were hanging around at (and being fed at) decided they didn't want them running in the area so 'moved' them elsewhere...Last month they were advertised in the local trading times 'free' to good home.... I called the number and left a message for the person to call me but she never did. 

It's so appalling to know people have such little regard for this sweet german shepherd and her pup. Surely there must be someone someplace to give these two homes where they'll be cared about and not left to wander the streets and fend for themselves. Time is very limited now being in this kill shelter.


----------

